# Need advice about my current job



## Sparkyparker86 (Jun 15, 2017)

I have been working at my current job for a month. At first things were going ok, now I have been out with a journeyman who is on my ass everyday. From not telling him when I go to the washroom, to not having my tool belt right beside me at all times , to not having extra boxes or parts on me at all times. The first time I was learning to pull wire, he freaked out and acted as if I had no common sense. Every time I work with him he gets me for every little thing ..,could be how I am screwing down a box, how I let go of the chalk line, not having a certain amount of black and white tape on me. Some of the things I can understand, but others I swear he does to get under my skin. I put up with it but it never seems like he is ever happy when I do something right. Rather than showing me what I did wrong, he uses comments that show belittlement. 

I am not sure if I should stick it out or find a different company. I find rather then learning I am just being bullied. Even the route I choose to get back to our lock up gets commented on. If he does something wrong, ofcourse he never admits it and blames it on something else.

Has anyone else dealt with this? Any advice for me? I feel like he just is not happy with life.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! 

This is not that uncommon, some guys think it is their duty to bust a helpers chops.

One month is nothing, you are making an investment in your future.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Try and get on with a different journeyman if possible.

The guy is frustrated with you because you are new and he feels he has been given a bag of sand to pack around instead of a helper.

I remember one guy who told me once "I forgot more than you'll ever know". In the end he was a blip on the company books whereas I left the company when I chose to at the eight year mark.

So tough it out for awhile longer, ask the foreman if he/she can put you with someone else if possible. It gets better as you get smarter.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

How do you and the foreman get along? How about the GF? Project super? The key to your situation is to make friends in high places. What year apprentice are you?
Some people are just born a**holes. There are two way's to deal with such people. Suck it up until you turn out, or defend yourself. Don't yell or get pissed, communicate. If you want a bit of fun/payback, ask him a ton of questions, question everything, ask for detailed explanations, bring your code book to work, and ask him to show you everything he says, by article and section.
Act like you're paying attention, and ask more questions.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A chalk line? That tells me everything I need to know about this guy. He's clearly stuck in the 50's.

If you have the opportunity to jump, do it. Don't jump, however, until you have a landing spot. In the meantime, swallow hard and keep on going.


----------



## shanomonday (Oct 18, 2015)

I know I am probably late on this. But over here there is a procedure for dealing with this problem. Usually it's contact someone at your apprenticeship program.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not going to harp on the fact that you were born in 1986, we all know what that means.
I think I got my journeyman license in 1984 or 85, I don't remember right now.
We were treated just like you described. No, I didn't like it, I didn't like crawling in attics, carrying pipe upstairs, digging ditches or chipping concrete but, I did it.
I took what I could, knowledge wise, from each journeyman I worked for. Some of them I think about often, others have been long forgotten.
I use to tell them that one day they were going to be an old man working on one of my jobs. 
It now happens all of the time and no, I don't treat them bad. If they work good, they get my respect. If they can't do the job, they get sent back to the hall.
Nothing personal, I have to make money.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Sparkyparker86 said:


> I have been working at my current job for a month. At first things were going ok, now I have been out with a journeyman who is on my ass everyday. From not telling him when I go to the washroom, to not having my tool belt right beside me at all times , to not having extra boxes or parts on me at all times. The first time I was learning to pull wire, he freaked out and acted as if I had no common sense. Every time I work with him he gets me for every little thing ..,could be how I am screwing down a box, how I let go of the chalk line, not having a certain amount of black and white tape on me. Some of the things I can understand, but others I swear he does to get under my skin. I put up with it but it never seems like he is ever happy when I do something right. Rather than showing me what I did wrong, he uses comments that show belittlement.
> 
> I am not sure if I should stick it out or find a different company. I find rather then learning I am just being bullied. Even the route I choose to get back to our lock up gets commented on. If he does something wrong, ofcourse he never admits it and blames it on something else.
> 
> Has anyone else dealt with this? Any advice for me? I feel like he just is not happy with life.


Just make sure that he's the problem -- not you.

I've seen this equation go both ways: the new hire was a disaster// the senior man was a jerk.

1) New hires being a disaster: actually quite common. I've seen noobs quite literally too weak to stand on their feet -- taking the very first opportunity to sit on their azz -- on bare concrete// dirt... 

And much worse.

They were also the first to whine -- about just about everything.

2) I've seen grade A jerks who took their own military bootcamp daze to heart -- the moment they were in a position of minor authority over a new hire. 

&&&

So take it like a man... and up your game.

BTW, it would be normal for you to be rotated to a different journeyman. 

On my jobs, I'd never pair up a noob with the same j-man for week after week.


----------



## wmtownson (Apr 24, 2017)

Hang in there ask the questions. Watch what is being done. If your for eg hanging. A box and you know this guy uses tapcons have the drill, the level, and driver ready if he uses a pencil have 2 sharp ones ready to hand him. Stay one step ahead. These guys are asshats but there is a lot of them so figure out his routine and beat him make it a game.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

to answer Op's question , it is very common for J-men to bust your
balls heavy especially the first 90 days (at least). You made it by
waiting (I presume-a long time) to get into the apprenticeship...
don't blow it now. You are being tested in a weed out period and the
J men are not going to start thinking about getting down to business
with you until they test your metal to be sure you have the nards to
stick it out under duress....the same type of duress say in a strike?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

"From not telling him when I go to the washroom"
It's probably not so much asking his permission as a courtesy that even JW's say to their toolies. It's a way of saying I'm not just disappearing. Depending on the job site it's good to know where your toolie / apprentice / JW is. What if the person comes up missing. Yes it has happens. As a JW he should be keeping an eye out for your safety. If you walk off how long do you want him to wait before he starts looking in ditches, holes, under equipment, etc for you? The JW may have had plans on needing your assistance. If he knew you needed to step away for a few he could possibly do something else besides looking for you. If the foreman comes around and asks the JW where you are, but doesn't know, what do you want to say? I lost my apprentice, he keeps running off, or I don't know? 

"Not having my tool belt right beside me at all times"
How about putting the tool belt around your waist all times except lunch, break, and bathroom stops. Nothing more annoying than a person that does not bring their tools. It can take time to get used to it. Try to figure you most common tools to carry on your hip. Put everything else in a tool box / bag.

"Not having extra boxes or parts on me at all times." 
If it's small items, then yes, grab extras.
Such as if you think you need 10 1" connectors try to grab at least 12.
You could loose one, one could be defective, or need more than you thought.

"The first time I was learning to pull wire, he freaked out and acted as if I had no common sense."
Maybe you learned something about pulling wire.

"Could be how I am screwing down a box"
It's hard to say here if he was trying to get you to do it a better way, or if it was just non-since. Some of it goes back to how well people take criticism. It's hard for me to take it. As I want to think I'm doing may best. Sometimes you don't want to hear your doing it wrong. It kinda goes on the JW too with his approach. Sometimes I will just say something like: "You make that look hard. Let me show you a different way. See how much easier that went. Which way do you think is better?"

"How I let go of the chalk line"
Oh you SOB. I hate it when you get a nice clean chalk line and then the other person lets go of the end, making a big mess. 1st time it happens you tell the person not to let go. After 2nd time you tell em not to let go every time you snap another line. The 3rd time they let go, they say "you forgot to remind me that time", trying to blame you. At that point it should be time out time in the gang box for them. 

"Not having a certain amount of black and white tape on me"
A role of each?

"I swear he does to get under my skin"
Some people are hard to work with. That can happen the rest of your career. Really it doesn't matter what career. It's just life. Deal with it. If you get chance for a change the go for it. It's not forever. I have quit jobs just because I get tired of certain people.

"I put up with it but it never seems like he is ever happy when I do something right"
Your expecting a reward or a pat on the back. Good leaders give the workers credit for doing a good job. Not everyone's a good leader. Don't expect a pat on the back every J-box you hang. Your reward is in the form of a paycheck. Your acknowledgement for doing a good job is having a job tomorrow. 

"He uses comments that show belittlement"
People getting in the trade always seem to hear some trash talk. Not saying it's right, but it's happened with most people in the trade.

Good luck to you and hang in there.


----------

